

Any B2B SiteBuilder softwares? - SergeyDruid

Are there any good SiteBuilder softwares?
What I mean is not something maked for the final client (like Wix), but some software made for other web companies who want to provide a sitebuilder fr their own clients.
It doesn&#x27;t matter if it&#x27;s payed or open source, are there any?
Thanks to everyone in advance!
======
sharemywin
www.vendasta.com

www.imcreator.com/whitelabel‎

www.websplanet.com

looked under whitelabel website builder on google.com

~~~
SergeyDruid
Thank you very much, I really didn't know the "white label" term!

